# [Worklog]"MSI KRAIT" by MathMilitaryModding



## Mathmodding (Apr 1, 2015)

*Hello everyone,*

*Construction begins on the mod "MSI Krait".*



*My goal is to get a consistent mod with a beautiful contrast input black and white on the theme of the Krait series of MSI.*
​
* My Sponsors is:* *Corsair France, MSI France, EK Water Blocks*​
*config:*

Motherboard: MSI KRAIT Edition
CPU: I7 4790K
Ram: Corsair vengeance white LP 2400mhz
Graphics Card: MSI GTX970 gaming "Krait Edition"
Power supply: Corsair RM550w
Ventilation: Full Corsair SP-120
SSD: Kingston V300 480go

*Watercooling:*

Waterblock CPU: EKWB EVO Elite full nikel
Radiator: 1 EKWB 360 PE
res: 1x EK X3-150
pomp: D5+top acetal EK​


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 1, 2015)

Corsair SP-120 PWM "Krait Edition"


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 22, 2015)

Update for my mod, creat the support of SSD, pomp and tank


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 22, 2015)

OMG.............................its gorgeous.


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 22, 2015)

Lovely scheme dude, definitely this was one of the boards I was considering for "The Phoenix", unfortunately, no local stores had it on stock. Love the Black & White scheme, looks cool & elegant at the same time, not many schemes can say the same 

Very nice work on the fan detailing as well as PSU cage, the angled panel for the SSD's is simply amazing! Keep up this good modding!!!


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 23, 2015)

Support finish!


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 23, 2015)

Can't wait to see the components and tubing finally there, sure as you do, gonna look awesome =)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2015)

Maybe _needs_ this: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/Snow_Silent-1050/


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 23, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Maybe _needs_ this: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/Snow_Silent-1050/



Guess it's gonna finish covered with his beautiful PSU cage but that's a damn good & sexy PSU!!!


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 24, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Maybe _needs_ this: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/Snow_Silent-1050/



Yes, I already have this power, but here I am sponsored by corsair


----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Mathmodding (Apr 26, 2015)

Final pict for my mod "KRAIT Edition"!
Stay Tuned guys


----------

